# Angepaßte ebuilds für FFGTK Fritzbox Fax

## Tinitus

Hallo,

ich habe mal die ebuilds für FFGTK von tabos.org angepaßt:

net-misc/ffgtk

cat ffgtk-0.8.1.ebuild

```

# Copyright 1999-2010 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

EAPI=2

inherit autotools eutils

MY_P=${PN}-${PV}

DESCRIPTION="Implements fax over TCP on your Fritz!Box"

HOMEPAGE="http://www.tabos.org/ffgtk"

SRC_URI="http://www.tabos.org/ffgtk/download/${MY_P}.tar.bz2"

LICENSE="GPL2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~x86 ~amd64"

IUSE="+fax appindicator kwallet ebook cups"

DEPEND=">=x11-libs/gtk+-2.6.16

      >=net-dialup/libcapi-3.0.5"

RDEPEND="$DEPEND

   fax? (   media-libs/tiff

         >=net-dialup/libcapifax-0.7.3 )

   cups? ( net-print/cups )"

AUTOMAKE_OPTIONS="--force --install"

S="${WORKDIR}/${MY_P}"

src_unpack() {

   unpack ${A}

   cd "${S}"

   eautoreconf

   intltoolize --automake --force --copy

}

src_configure() {

   econf --docdir=/usr/share/doc/${PF}/html \

      $(use_with fax capifax) \

      $(use_with appindicator) \

      $(use_with kwallet kwallet4) \

      $(use_with ebook)

   #Hack: replace -L$/ with -L/ (broken Makefile)

   sed -i 's/-L\\\$\//-L\//g' ${S}/plugins/Makefile

}

src_install() {

   emake DESTDIR="${D}" install || die

   dodoc README || die

   docinto scripts || die

   dodoc scripts/install-fax.sh || die

   if use cups ; then

      exeinto /usr/libexec/cups/backend/

      doexe ${D}/usr/share/${PN}/ffgtk-cups || die

      diropts -m1777

      dodir /var/spool/${PN} || die

   fi

   make_desktop_entry /usr/bin/ffgtk "Fritz Fun" /usr/share/pixmaps/ffgtk.png || die

}

pkg_postinst() {

   if use cups ; then

      elog "Installing files for cups support."

      elog "To use cups as a fax driver you have to run"

      elog "Create a new Faxprinter with cups Webfrontend"

      elog "http://localhost:631"

      elog "The Standard PS Driver will work"

      elog

   fi

   elog "If you want to use the incoming notification you'll have to dial #96*5*"

   elog

   elog "To use the capifax plugin you will have to enable capi-over-tcp by"

   elog "dialing #96*3*"

}

```

----------

## Tinitus

net-dialup/libcapi

cat libcapi/libcapi-3.0.5a.ebuild

```

# Copyright 1999-2010 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

inherit eutils

DESCRIPTION="CAPI library used by AVM products"

HOMEPAGE="http://www.tabos.org/ffgtk"

SRC_URI="http://www.tabos.org/ffgtk/download/libcapi20-${PV}.tar.bz2"

LICENSE="GPL2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~x86 ~amd64"

IUSE=""

DEPEND=""

RDEPEND=""

S="${WORKDIR}/libcapi20"

src_install() {

   emake install DESTDIR="${D}" || die

}

```

----------

## Tinitus

net-dialup/libcapifax

cat libcapifax/libcapifax-0.7.3.ebuild

```

# Copyright 1999-2010 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

inherit eutils

DESCRIPTION="CAPI library used by AVM products"

HOMEPAGE="http://www.tabos.org/ffgtk"

SRC_URI="http://www.tabos.org/ffgtk/download/libcapi20-${PV}.tar.bz2"

LICENSE="GPL2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~x86 ~amd64"

IUSE=""

DEPEND=""

RDEPEND=""

S="${WORKDIR}/libcapi20"

src_install() {

   emake install DESTDIR="${D}" || die

}

Server net-dialup # cat libcapi

libcapi/    libcapifax/ 

Server net-dialup # cat libcapifax/libcapifax-0.7.3.ebuild 

# Copyright 1999-2010 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

inherit eutils

DESCRIPTION="Send and receive fax through FRITZ!Box or compatible routers"

HOMEPAGE="http://www.tabos.org/ffgtk"

SRC_URI="http://www.tabos.org/ffgtk/download/capifax-${PV}-jmb3.tar.bz2"

LICENSE="GPL2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~x86 ~amd64"

IUSE=""

DEPEND=">=net-dialup/libcapi-3.0.5

   >=media-libs/spandsp-0.0.6_pre12-r1"

RDEPEND="${DEPEND}"

S="${WORKDIR}/capifax-${PV}"

src_install() {

   emake install DESTDIR="${D}" || die

}

```

----------

## Tinitus

Vielleicht könntet Ihr mal testen.....

Nachtrag:

Um die Funktionalität zu testen empfiehlt es sich ffgtk aus der Konsole zu starten und den Debuglevel in den Einstellungen auf Max. (3) zusetzen.

Gruß

----------

## cryptosteve

Supercool, schonmal vielen Dank dafür.

Ich werde es bei nächster Gelegenheit testen, da ich immer Verwendung für ein aktuelles ffgtk habe.

----------

## Guschtel

[x] funktioniert auf amd64

----------

## cryptosteve

Moin,

es hat nicht zufällig jemand ebuilds für das aktuelle ffgtk 0.8.3 rumfliegen?

----------

## b3rT

für ffgtk reicht ein versions-bump des ebuilds

----------

## Tinitus

 *b3rT wrote:*   

> für ffgtk reicht ein versions-bump des ebuilds

 

Aber es stürzt dann bei eingehendem Anruf ab....

----------

## b3rT

bei mir läuft es - auch bei eingehenden anrufen

----------

